# Outlook-Express-Adressbuch Problem



## Neuling (31. Juli 2002)

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen (bitte keine Freak-Aussagen, kenn mich sonst nicht aus) 

Wenn ich mein Adressbuch öffnen möchte kommt die Fehlermeldung es handelt sich um keine Adressdatei - wab.exe hat einen Fehler verursacht. Mails kann ich auch keine mehr verschicken. Ich kenn mich wirklich nicht aus, gibts eine "deppensichere" Anleitung bzw. Hilfestellung 

wenn ich ein Mail schreiben möchte gibts die Meldung 
Das Adressbuch konnte nicht geladen werden. OE ist nicht richtig konfiguriert. Wiederholen sie die Installation - o.k. 
Beim Öffnen dieser Nachricht ist ein Fehler aufgetreten - o.k. und das wars 

Die wab.exe gibts in 
C:/windows/anwendungsdateien/microsoft/AdressBook (42.496 Bytes) 
C:/windows/recent (404 Bytes) 
c:/programme/outlook express (42.496 Bytes) 
Danke es ist sehr dringend - ohne Adressen bin ich aufgeschmissen, ich hab auch noch kein Backup davon - hab den PC noch nicht so lange 
s.oll@tm1.at


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. August 2002)

Voll drezzed! Ein Virus könnte die Anwendung geext haben.
 

Die WAB.EXE ist NICHT die Adressdatenbank, sondern die Anwendung die darauf zugreift.

Das Adressbuch vom Outlook Express liegt normalerweise im Ordner -> Windows\Anwendungsdateien\Microsoft\Adressbuch und hat die Endung .WAB

Das bedeutet: am besten alle .WAB-Dateien sichern, die kann man nämlich jederzeit wieder in ein Outlook oder andere Programme importieren.

Jetzt haben wir 2 Möglichkeiten:

Die Adress-Datei ist beschädigt oder die Anwendung.
Das könnte ein Virus gewesen sein oder ein Absturz, etc.

Virenscan durchführen (am besten von Bootdisk mit f-prot).

Viel Glück !


----------



## Neuling (1. August 2002)

Danke, werd's probieren
lg


----------

